# Missouri hog hunt



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My older brother is getting deployed to Kuwait in a month. So one of my older, more moneyed brothers booked a high fence hog hunt in Missouri for all of the brothers. It wasn't a challenge or even all that sporting but it was a fun time with the hogs n brothers. I got the smallest hog but took the farthest shot, maybe 40 yards, a head on shot in the chest with .35 whelen shooting 250gr partition. He ran 15 yards n fell down. 
One of my brothers shot a spotted boar with the best tusks at about 30 yards with my .338 federal and 210gr partition handloads. That hog ran about 25 yards n went down. 
The brother that is going to Kuwait, shot the biggest boar. It was a big ol scarred up thing. He shot it 6 times with a ruger Deerfield .44 mag. His first two shots went into the shield and did nothing. His first magazine was all 225 gr hornady ftx and his second magazine had a corbon 320 gr hard cast on top of 3 more ftx. The hardcast and an ftx through the throat were the only ones that got a reaction. He made 6 good shots but you wouldn't have known it until the corbon hit him. His shields were bald and covered in scar tissue. 
My oldest brother shot a nice big sow with a .375 ruger 270 gr and it dropped dead. The brother who treated us all to the hunt shot a nice meat sow with a .300 blackout and a wooly Russian boar with a .375 ruger 300 gr factory load. 
We had a good time. Still don't like the idea of "trophy" hunting on those high fence places but it was a fun get together and fun way to get some pork. Finally shot something with the whelen too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! One that will never be forgotten.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome 35! Sounds like your rifles got quite the workout and performed well. ———SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It was a fun time. I was surprised how many well placed shots from a .44 mag rifle a big hog can soak up.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

That's the big ol boar. My brother is 6'4"


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good you guys got to spend some quality time together. Tell the one being deployed thank you for his service.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Will do, Al. He's made a career of the military, but hopefully this is his last deployment. For his wife's sake at least


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

Hogs are fun. I'd take a small sow over a boar any day. Most the ranchers would prefer it as well.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

the boar ended up tasting alright. I am pretty happy with it. he wasn't huge but he was a dense lil guy. probably close to 200 lbs


----------

